# My New Barn Squat!



## Arapala (Jun 2, 2009)

It's my first sqaut!!! But on the weekends i usually go to a town about 40 miles away from me to hang out with some of my friends and shit, its fun. I hate not having a place to stay sometimes and i get tired of staying at my friends house because a lot of them are still in high school and live with there parents. Anyways, I found this barn about a year ago in the when i was doing some photography in these woods. its not to far out in the woods but far enough. Its awesome because there used to be a house next to it but it has fallen down almost completely. I am pretty sure it is owned by the farmer who owns the field/woods it is located in. The barn is still in pretty good shape. I am heading out there this weekend in to do a little house cleaning. I cant wait! It even has a hay loft woo hoo!


----------



## mkirby (Jun 2, 2009)

That looks awesome.


----------



## Arapala (Jun 2, 2009)

rememberusername said:


> looks wicked. how do you commute the 40 miles? bike, hitch-hike? where is this located?



I bike it most of the time. Its fun and relaxing to me. Take me about 3.5-4 hours id say. I wake up at 5am and ride all the way there because there are barely any cars on the road at that time. Also i mean to put it up in the post, but its located in Davison Mi.


----------



## Birdy (Jun 2, 2009)

Awh man I love barns! That's such an awesome find!!


----------



## Arapala (Jun 2, 2009)

Ill take some more pictures and a video of the place so everyone can see all THREE levels of the barn


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Jun 4, 2009)

I love it!!!


----------



## Mouse (Jun 5, 2009)

cool place. I'm going to break the self-timer function on your camera


----------



## pillowtron (Jun 8, 2009)

sweet! looks awesome


----------



## madewithpaint (Jun 8, 2009)

i'd say you scored.
cool pictures by the way.


----------



## RnJ (Jun 9, 2009)

Great place. Who's that in the photos?


----------



## Arapala (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone, and RnJ thats me!


----------



## RnJ (Jun 10, 2009)

You look like a pretty legit and kid...purely external judgement thought. ;c\


----------



## baracudaboy (Aug 17, 2009)

I just LOVE the second one.
What a cool squat you've found!


----------



## Rash L (Aug 17, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL photographs. Good Job


----------



## Bendixontherails (Aug 17, 2009)

ArrowInOre said:


> .Jealous Stew,





mmmmm.... Jealous Stew. 

can I get the recipe on that?


----------



## camthecrusty (Aug 17, 2009)

great find! the supports and walls look in decent condition.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 22, 2009)

where is the extra pictures nd video?


----------



## dirtyloudproud (Aug 31, 2009)

This looks fucking sweet as hell


----------



## jigz (Sep 7, 2009)

where at in davison michigan, i live in lapeer


----------



## Winter (Sep 8, 2009)

That...is fucking amazing!


----------

